# Nissan, a lemon?



## sanok (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all,
I was going to purchase new xtrail 2011 but after reading how many problems people have I'm scared.
Check it out here:COMPLAINTS CORNER - NISSAN X-TRAIL - MOTORSM.COM
Anyone has Xtrail with CVT transmission? If so, any problems? or just any other problems?
thanks


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

You will find most peoples opinions including mine is that the x-trail is a very reliable driver and off roader.A website like the one you posted well it takes all the complaints and lumps them up into 1 area. I bet you if you looked under a few other suv's you will find similar posts and amounts of them.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Does the X even use CVT in the 1st gen?


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

If you like the driving experience and economy, go for it.
Buying new means that you have the manufacturer's warranty.
Once it is out of warranty, it may be time to move on.
Mike


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

The first gen's did not use the cvt tranny just a conventional one.


----------



## ozengines (Aug 11, 2010)

I Have a 2009 T31 with CVT and I am very happy with it, good mpg also.
They are a little slower getting into gear than a normal auto transmission.
Only problem I have had is a warped front rotor after 85,000 kms which I changed this weekend.


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Sanok, I just bought a new X trail T32 few months back and driven around 5000 miles. Now having CVT transmission issue and the car shudder even at 30 km during acceleration. went to Nissan dealer and they just changed the engine oil! still having the same issue with no solution! Dont know how to get rid of this! Started hating this X Trail. Lexus is a much better idea.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For fun Redwan why did the dealer think there could be a connection between a specific transmission problem and the engine oil? Or did they find nothing and you just happened to be due for your first oil change.


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Quadaria10,

Dealer could not find any problem and changed the engine oil as a regular service but they change the gear oil also anticipating oil problem causing CVT not functioning properly! still the problem persist. This is not happening always. I have pointed that when i drive at 80-90 km/hr speed with RPM 1500-2000 and brake down the speed to 20-30 Km for some reasons and than tried to speed up again quickly, car start to shudder when RPM reaches around 2500. Again i need to take my foot off from gas pedal and press again to make the car smooth. This shuddering is like running a car at 5th gear but speed 30 KM and trying to speed up. Is this something with CVT not functioning properly? Or is it anything with CV joint? Dealer changed the engine oil, gear oil and all filters already but problem is still there! Such a beautiful car with this unidentifiable problem makes me frustrated. Any thoughts?


----------

